# Unterschied Codesys zu Twincat



## mkRE (6 Mai 2009)

Hallo leute helft mir mal ich will bei beckhoff einsteigen jetzt weiß ich nicht der unterschied von Cedesy zu Twincat ist mit welcher software könnte ich wie bei step7 an einer CPU online gehen.was braucht man für schnittstellen um überhaupt z.B mit codesys online an eine beckhoff sps zu gehen??

Würd mich über nette einsteiger Hilfe freuen.


----------



## Ralle (7 Mai 2009)

Um eine Beckhoff zu programmieren benötigst du Twincat. Diese enthält u.a. Codesys als Programmierumgebung. Allerdings kannst du mit Codesys alleine (als das von 3S) keine Beckhoff programmieren. Um Online zu gehen brauchst du ein Netzwerkkabel und natürlich eine Netzwerkkarte an deinem Laptop. Ob es noch eine andere Schnittstelle gibt kann ich grad gar nicht sagen.


----------



## mkRE (7 Mai 2009)

Hey Danke für die schnelle Antwort das ist schon mal recht verständlich.Aber warum sind die beiden Systeme einzeln zu installieren?So wie ich das gelesen habe sind das zwei Programme die nicht als ein Packet angeboten werden bzw nicht als ein Packet installiert werden müssen.das macht mich so stutzig.
Habe leider keine Software aber möchte mich wenigstens Theoretisch weiterbilden.
Habe nur erfahrung in Step7.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Mai 2009)

Den PLC-Editor hat Beckhoff von CoDeSys übernommen, aber alles wird zusammen installiert. Man hat später nur zwei Programme. Einmal "PLC Control" (quasi das CoDeSys) und den "System Manager".


----------



## Ralle (7 Mai 2009)

mkRE schrieb:


> Hey Danke für die schnelle Antwort das ist schon mal recht verständlich.Aber warum sind die beiden Systeme einzeln zu installieren?So wie ich das gelesen habe sind das zwei Programme die nicht als ein Packet angeboten werden bzw nicht als ein Packet installiert werden müssen.das macht mich so stutzig.
> Habe leider keine Software aber möchte mich wenigstens Theoretisch weiterbilden.
> Habe nur erfahrung in Step7.
> 
> Gruß und Danke



Twincat kann man bei Beckhoff kostenlos downloaden. Email und Anschrift muß man wohl angeben, aber die scheinen mit den Daten verantwortungsvoll umzugehen, ich habe jedenfalls keine unerwünschten mails etc. registriert. Das läuft ohne Key einen Monat, danach kann man es einfach wieder installieren und es funktioniert wieder für einen Monat. Achtung ein installiertes Twincat ändert ein wenig am Login des PC, schnelle User-Umschaltung geht dann nicht mehr, ist wohl der Soft-SPS geschuldet.


----------



## Werner29 (7 Mai 2009)

Twincat basiert auf Codesys und sieht in weiten Teilen gleich aus. Twincat wurde von Beckhoff für ihre Steuerungen angepasst. Deswegen kann man mit Codesys keine Beckhoff-Steuerungen programmieren. Die meisten anderen Codesys-OEM-Kunden haben Steuerungen die man direkt mit Codesys programmieren kann.


----------



## mkRE (8 Mai 2009)

Wunderbar Danke vorerst für die schnellen Antworten.Vielleicht meld ich mich noch mal


----------



## mkRE (8 Mai 2009)

Achso nochmal vielleicht können Sie mir ja den TwinCat Link wo ich den Download starten kann schicken?

Gruß


----------



## BoxHead (8 Mai 2009)

http://beckhoff.de/german/twincat/tcatdow.htm?id=34792042844


----------

